# Giesemann midday or Hagen life glo ?? T5ho



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm currently using a giesemann midday 6500k but I don't know if I'm totally satisfied with it ..... Has any body used the Hagen life glo ?? What bulb is better ?? Any feedback would be helpful


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

And then you thought you could ask the planted tank forum anything !!!!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Always going to be personal preference on bulb selection. What looks good to my eyes may not look good to someone else.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

The LifeGlo looks greener and the Midday is more yellow. Both grow plants.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

well i would prefer a bulb which gives off the crisp white look. i have the hagen glo overhead lamp 2x 24watts but im only using one bulb over my 30 gallon . any ideas of a bulb ?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

If you want whiter go 10k

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

ok but would that be ok to grow plants??


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Both are good for growing plants.
Before going with LED i used 6500K in front and 10000K at the back (both were hagen glo) it gave a nice balance between the two.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

well i have the gm midday witch is 6000k and i do have the gm aqua flora but was told that using both was too much lighting over my 30 gallon, if i was to put a 10k in with the midday or aqua flora would that give me too much lighting?? its 15 inches from the substrate , im using diy co2 3x 2 liter diffused via powerhead and dosing ei.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

how long are the bulbs i assume they are 24" if so it would be too much light with both.
or you would have to suspend them twice as far as your current bulb is above the substrate.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup they r 24 watts at 22 inches . So I could always try just a 10k bulb and see how I get on ? What about using both bulbs and using some sort screen to block it out abit ???


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

If u want just a crisp white light as you stated above the current usa "true lumen" white is a 12k bulb (T5HO)


----------

